# Autobacs JGTC GT championship Round 2



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Nissan skylines almost had 1st 2nd AND 3rd place at round 2!! Nissan took 1st and 2nd for a dominating win at Fuji speedway, and I wanted to share my excitement. Anyone catch this race? Nice to know that Nissan can fend off Ferrari's and McLaren F1 race cars and Porsche's and BMW's to boot. Hope Nissan pulls #1 this year as they should!!!


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

GO NISSAN GO!!

Nissan is doing pretty good. Just caught a race on the speed channel last night and a Spec V was in first...

GO NISSAN GO!!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i havent gotten to watch any of the jgtc since it was on speed months ago. i hated then though bc they would have about 3 minutes of racing then a commercial...other than that its cool. the race you are talking about sr20 is prolly the speed touring cars. peter cunningham was on the pole in his spec-v in the last race...dunno how he finished though.


----------



## Spartanic (Mar 25, 2004)

it is not necessary to post a link everywhere on this board for your auction. Classifieds is fine. Any more of this and you'll be considered a spammer and dealt with as such.

thanks


----------

